# Clear white stringy stuff growing over EVERYTHING in my tank! What is going on?



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

There is a sudden growth of white clear looking stringy stuff over everything in my 30 Gallon tank! It is clear, but also a slight whiteish in color. It is really fine like babys hair and it floats back and forth with the current of the water while it is attatched to every plant, decoration, airline hose etc. All that hair like stringgy stuff looks like wheat blowing in a windy field. It is even growing on a decoration I just added yesterday! The hairy stuff is already an inch long on the new decoration. 

What is it and how can I get rid of it? It just showed up 2 days ago and is still there after a 50% water change and me trying to rub it off the surfaces of things. 

Note: I just started a treatment for fin rot 3 days ago when this happened to just appear the next day after the 1st dose of Maracyn 2.

Any ideas? My luck with this fish tank is getting worse all the time!


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

It *could* be just biofilm, ive heard that stuff can get pretty nasty, or it might be something more serious. either way. id be doing a water change and scrubbing down everything that has it on it with an algae pad. i scrub even my heaters with algae pads when they get slimy. and i have a toothbrush for getting slime off my ornaments in the tank. even airline tubing, when i had my goldies i used to gently run an algae pad against the tubing to get it clean.


----------

